# Kreg kudos



## twedlake (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm green in the woodworking arena compared to most of you and I'm not one to be into "gadgets". It took me a long time to decide I needed to fork out the cash for the Kreg K4 system. I purchased on Amazon about 6 months ago, after all the "ah I don't need that crap discussions that I had with others" I'm embarrassed to admit I've used it more times than I care to mention. I know a lot of you are proponents of pocket holes technology and to each his own, but I actually like them for what I do in the respect of weekend projects. Earlier in the week, my son rolled into the shop on his 4-wheeler, not paying attn, rolled right into the project table I built, knocked the K4 onto the floor. The drill guide flew one way the body of the K4 flew another. He decides in all his infinite wisdom to just throw it into reverse without looking to see what he knocked onto the floor and backs right over the K4 body breaking it. Emailed Kreg yesterday afternoon explaining to them what happened and asked if I could just buy the body with the holding clamp attached. Within 2 hours, Ben from Kreg Customer Service emails me back and says "we're going to give you a mulligan on that one, expect it early next week and thank you for supporting Kreg".

Now I don't know about you guys but in this day and age, that's what I call CUSTOMER SERVICE. A few minutes after receiving this email, I was headed down to the local big box store to pick up a couple of things I needed. While I was there, I happened to walk by their Kreg section and walked away with 2 Automax Project Clamps and 2 Automax Right Angle Clamps. I would never purchase these before but decided since this is the way they treat customers, I have absolutely no problem supporting a company like this even if it's for something I'll use sparingly.

*Good on you Kreg*, hope you stay true to your present customer support philosophy!


----------



## Echo415 (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm 50/50 on Kreg...I don't like their extensive use of plastic but their customer service is great.

I had an automax clamp that broke on me and it took a 10 minute phonecall before Kreg was asking for my address to send a replacement free of charge. I use the automax clamps a lot since then. Apparently the threads were too fine on early models and caused them to fail but that has since been resolved.

That being said, I prefer porter cable for their pocket hole jig...it's a much better design but I still keep a little kreg jig for times when I need the portability. I've been tempted to buy the foreman but just can't justify the expense as I don't use pocket holes often enough.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think what turns me off on Kreg is their marketing. They promote using the Kreg jig for applications the jig should never be used. It was first developed for cabinet faceframes and does a very good job for that. The back side of the frames are never seen and the pocket screws make a good joint. What turns me off is using the jig for everything even if the screw holes show. To me that brings down the art of woodworking down several notches.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I have never heard of anything negative about Kreg's customer service. Other manufacturers should follow suit...to achieve the most dedicated customers. During a life time of conversations, customer service will be a topic often discussed...whether good or bad. If manufacturers realize this... they would see it is to there advantage to go well beyond for their customer and that is what gains devoted and dedicated new customers.


There are 3 basic philosophies in doing business:

Agree to a price, then short them in what you agreed to = making the most $$$...but not for long.

Agree to a price, then give them only exactly what they want = both parties $ satisfied at the time of the sale and little or no additional word of mouth sales.

Agree to a price, then give them more than what they expect = both parties satisfied at the time of the sale and an abundance of free $$$$ additional word of mouth sales. 



Kreg fits the third.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Once in a while, my spouse and I will watch ordinary, over-the-air television. What surprises me is that Kreg runs TV advertisements for pocket screw products on "mainstream" TV shows that are not about woodworking or home improvement or crafts, etc. I first noticed a Kreg pocket screw advertisement when we watched a rerun of "Star Trek, the Next Generation." Since then, I have seen them on other ordinary "entertainment" shows as well.

P.S. I have the Kreg bandsaw fence on my 1953 Delta bandsaw. I love it. Don't waste your money on that Kreg micro-adjuster that goes with the fence. I also have the resaw guides - the jury is still out on those, mostly because my saw tracks very well without them.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*My KUDOS to Kreg also !!!!*

I think kreg and their customer service is great....I use them frequently in my remodeling and repair side of construction. I've always had quick service when calling to them.

People have to understand they have their purpose and where to use them.....YES, I'm more of a traditionalist BUT I know when to use a GREAT product in a appropriate situation. 

They've been great for repairs, DIYrs, weekend quick projects. I've used them in higher quality pieces BUT NOT as pockets BUT as a Great screw design with the thread cutters and a wide head. 

Even though I'm stricter with my builds and use of pockets on the high end pieces, I still recommend having Kreg products for the correct usage!!!


----------



## screwdrivers2018 (Dec 4, 2019)

I’ve used this tool for pocket screws and it works well but I always used glue too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

There's a rubber ball that acts as a spring in the K5 jig. After a little more than a year of use it wore out (flattened) rendering the jig more or less useless. I called Kreg hoping to just get a free tiny rubber ball. The sent me the whole clamping assembly free. While I wasn't impressed with the spring they used, their customer service is spot on.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a Kreg system. What I have found is the screws are the absolute best. The system is fantastic for face frames and I have used it in other ways around the shop and in the house. I even used it to repair the cracked solid wood seat of a neighbor's chair. It worked well and the screws substituted for clamps while the glue dried.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Once in a while, my spouse and I will watch ordinary, over-the-air television. What surprises me is that Kreg runs TV advertisements for pocket screw products on "mainstream" TV shows that are not about woodworking or home improvement or crafts, etc. I first noticed a Kreg pocket screw advertisement when we watched a rerun of "Star Trek, the Next Generation." Since then, I have seen them on other ordinary "entertainment" shows as well.
> 
> P.S. I have the Kreg bandsaw fence on my 1953 Delta bandsaw. I love it. Don't waste your money on that Kreg micro-adjuster that goes with the fence. I also have the resaw guides - the jury is still out on those, mostly because my saw tracks very well without them.


Since this thread reappeared, allow me to add:

* I gave the Kreg micro-adjuster a few more tries with the Kreg fence on my bandsaw. I have grown to appreciate it a lot more since my post above. Now I use it frequently and now I recommend it. 

* The jury is still out on those curved resaw guides. I recently had to resaw 8 inch walnut, but was too lazy to install the guides. I cut the wood against the fence, and the cut was perfect. Who needs those guides? I need to use them more before I rule them in or out.


----------



## GSXRFanIM (Jan 16, 2019)

I really like my Kreg pocket hole set but I really wish I could get the dust port sold separately somehow.
That thing creates a lot of wood filings when you are going to town cutting some holes.
I have used the pocket hole joinery on cabinets and other things and I really like how they hold plus I use glue as well.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a positive opinion of Kreg as well.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

My shop uses pocket screws for a few things. But they seem to be promoted for things that don't seem, to me, to be appropriate. We have the Castle machine, very fast and works well. We buy the pocket screws (Robertson heads) in 42# cases way cheaper than Kreg's. We always use glue, cheap insurance. Use an impact driver to run the screws, far better than a drill. The Robertson (Square drive) drivers will far outlast Phillips & they don't cam out.


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

I have a K3 Kreg jig, and a Pocket Rocket, which is a single hole version of their jig that you clamp in place to use. I use them, but consider the pocket hole to be very ugly, so I only use the pocket hole assembly method where it won't be seen in the final assembly. Their hole plugs are just as ugly as an open pocket hole, in my opinion. Glue is always used in my final assemblies, but the pocket screws minimize the need for clamps, and waiting for the glue to dry, before proceeding with the next part of the assembly. The Rocket lets me add a pocket hole in hidden places where a pocket hole got left out or where it is just needed to better pull a joint together. The pockets have to be invisible in the final assembly though, or I'll find another way. 

Kreg products are very well made and their CS has always been excellent, but I too wish they didn't use so much plastic in their jigs.

Charley


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I use to feel the same way about using plastic instead of metal. My first encounter with plastic taking the place of metal was in guns. I hated it!!! :sad2: I think the Glock proved me wrong.


----------

